
SnapTell: Instant Product Lookup From The iPhone. You Want This. - joshwa
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/19/snaptell-instant-product-lookup-from-the-iphone-you-want-this/
======
jkincaid
This is actually one of the coolest apps I've played with in a long time.
Won't be surprised if it's the top ranked app by the end of the week.

------
ScottWhigham
Tried three products and found none. Pack of Extra Winterfresh, Jawbone II,
and Nestle Pure Life water.

